# Qualifing a Bronzback for Fish Ohio ??



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone that fishes the Local River systems GMR, LMR, Stillwater or Mad Rivers caught any Smallies that would qualify for Fish Ohio?

I just recently looked up the qualifications and a Smallmouth Bass needs to be 20" in length. 

I mainly fish the Stillwater and I'm setting this years goal to catch one of these 20" monster Smallies.

My personal Best I estimate was around 18" -19". Anyone care to share there personal best out of the River? Anyone come close to pulling a Fish Ohio largemouth out?

Just looking for some motivation and hope . I know theres got to be some bigg ones waiting to be hooked.


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

Yes, several and I know guys that have caught larger than 20"ers out of our local streams. Realistically, a 19" would be a trophy and should qualify for Fish Ohio it it weren't for Lake Erie. I catch maybe 2 or 3 of those a year. A 20+ out of our local rivers is a true trophy and a very lofty, but attainable, goal for the year.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

My two biggest came from a white spinnerbait & a texas rigged Yum-Craw. Both Smallies were pushing 19" but I had no way to measure at the time. But you know there big when your arm gets tired from holding'em up. 

Mr. Smalie, 

What do the big females usually hit when you've caught'em? If your willing to share?


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

Early in year (March) it's a crankbait. Later, it's a 4" tube or jig/craw. Right now, my bigger ones are coming on a buzzbait (at least, they were last weekend). My offer to take you out still stands, just send me a PM.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

The year before last I caught 3 that measured 20" out of the GMR in Troy(I might have hooked one of them twice though) and all came on live bass minnows in late September


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

My largest came out of a tributary of the Mad River close to Enon,Oh; it was 20.5", caught a few 19"ers as well, it was a creek, just amazing. I have been fishing the GMR since 2006 off and on, my largest is 18.5"; but most trips I see a smallie over 17". See lots of 17-18" fish, 2.5-3.25 pounders, still pursuing my 20" GMR smallie.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

My story sounds similar to Muskie Hunter... every year I catch a few in the 18-19" range but have not had a chance to measure one that hit 20" yet.

I did have one played out (so I thought) and next to me in the water that I am sure was every bit 21". When I reached down to lip it, fish had one more trick up it's sleeve and with a head jerk he was gone. I touched him but was not able to measure it. That fish is my Moby Dick and I will pursue it relentlessly.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Here is my largest fish ohio smallmouth out of the GMR, I think it was about 12 years ago..............


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

GMR...


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

QueticoMike said:


> Here is my largest fish ohio smallmouth out of the GMR, I think it was about 12 years ago..............


That is a pig!!! Did you get a measurement - looks to be well over 20"?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

QueticoMike,

That's the kind of fish I'm talking about.:woot: Thanks for sharing . . . 

What a monster, I know it was years ago but, do you remember what you got'em on?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I have caught 6 smallies out of Ohio streams in the last 7 yrs that were over 20 inches. 3 right at 20, 2 that were 20.5 and my PB Ohio smallie is a 21" fish...in my avatar. The largest fish and 2 others came on a tube, 2 came on my "secret" weapon.....unless you know me, then you know what I throw 80% of the time, and 1 was caught on a Yum Craw. I did personally watch someone 3 yrs ago land a 22 inch 5lb 2 oz smallie on a creek chub. Hard pressed to find em too much bigger than that in my local flow. I would think there might be a 6lb 23 incher somewhere, but she is afraid of me :0


----------



## fool4thefishin (Sep 23, 2009)

almost got one in 08 lmr but landing net left in car


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

My personal best was 18" on the upper GMR. I used to get alot of 16"-17" on the GMR and I know they have grown by now. 

In years past, I averaged between 8" and 13" on the Stillwater with my biggest catch at 15".

Those 20"+ smallies are definitely out there, but most of them seem to come from the lower GMR. I think the lake Erie smallies should be in their own category.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Mr. Smallie said:


> That is a pig!!! Did you get a measurement - looks to be well over 20"?


It was a little over 21 inches, caught in early April on a chartreuse rebel craw. The funny thing is I was done fishing for the day, me and a buddy were floating down the river in a canoe and it was raining and I thought we were packing it in and heading for home, but he kept casting so I pulled my rod back out and made a few more casts and nailed that smallie. It's always fun trying to land a fish like that while you are drifting in a canoe, adds a little more excitement to the equation.


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

I've caught a couple 17 and 18 inchers in the lower GMR , mostly on 3 curly tail jigs, one was on a rebel craw (a lure I found BTW). I've seen a couple other good ones caught this spring, but not quite like QueticoMike's or Young Whiskers'(I think I recognize those rocks by your right elbow). Man that gives me Bass envy, I'd carry those pictures in my wallet (maybe you guys do, I don't know). Hi nice to meet you, this is my son, my daughter and this is Smallie.
Actually I've had a good April and I think it's going to be a good year. There's no doubt that there're 20 + inch smallmouth in our rivers; it's only a matter of time.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Daddy830 said:


> I'd carry those pictures in my wallet (maybe you guys do, I don't know). Hi nice to meet you, this is my son, my daughter and this is Smallie.



Rolling over laughing  

Not far from the truth for most of us, I'ld do the same if I Hooked that beast.

Seriously !!


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Believe it or not the last TOSA meeting I went to there was a speaker from the ODNR and he mention to watch for the next survey and that the size reqs for FO smallies will probably be on there. He even hinted to the fact that 20" is still too big for a FO smallie with the exception of Lake Erie.


----------



## IMBOW (May 27, 2008)

As for the 20" plus smallmouths out of our local rivers. They are RARE!!! I have caught many hundreds in the 18" to 20" range, but only a handful above. I lived more than 15 years on one of the best stretches of one of our world class rivers, and I still fish my best spots. Like most of the posts below indicate, on any given year, even if you are a dedicated river rat, you would be hard-pressed to crack a 20. On a separate note, I have been worried about the effect of pollution on our bass as I have been noticing more disease in the past five years or so as well as strange dark colored spots.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

IMBOW said:


> On a separate note, I have been worried about the effect of pollution on our bass as I have been noticing more disease in the past five years or so as well as strange dark colored spots.


I recently caught a Nice sized largemouth out of the river with about a quarter sized black spot on the side. I am not sure what caused this mark or wether it has any effect on the bass.

Does anyone know what it is or what caused it?


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

My personal best was 19 3/4 on a trib to the lmr. The black spot is a fungus. It does not harm the fish as far as I know and I cant, ofcourse think of the name. I had caught a few with the same stuff on them and did a little research. You can see an example in my photos of one from the LMR several years ago.


----------

